# Stacked rock cave insipiration



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

I don't have pictures of mine but flagstone and slate are a great way to add caves and rock walls. I'm sure I'm not the only one who has used flag stone 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

I also have no pics, but go to your local rock yard and look at the flat stonesm usually sold as flagstone. They will stack up better, but also look at the irregular shapes, too. Look at the edges that will most likely be the visible part when the rocks are stacked up in the tank. It is amazing how different some stone can be when you look at different parts. 
Take home samples to test in the water. A few chips that have broken off will work just fine. Bring baggies and a sharpie pen so you can label the samples. 
When you get them home clean them, then put them in a glass of water. If you prep the aquarium water a certain way (such as using RO or any pH altering materials), then do this to the water. 
Test the water when you start for GH, KH, pH, and TDS if you have a meter. 
Then test a few hours later (highly reactive rocks can react this fast) then the next day, and every few days for a week or two. 

I think I would also add some wood to that side, perhaps an arching piece that reaches up and over to provide more coverage over a larger area of the tank. Many fish do not swim out in the open because of predators like birds or cats that can catch exposed fish.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

You don't list your area so that leaves open the question of what rocks are "native" to you. If you live in limestone territory, the rocks you find will math the water in many cases. That makes limestone a good choice as it is cheap and available. Since the water and rocks live together, they don't change when they come inside! 
Any rock that fits your situation will give cover but I like limestone for the many shapes I get for free pickup. I often have tanks where I leave the fry to nature and I find they really like flat rocks for the tiny little cracks left when stacked. Flat also stacks much better. 
With windows, I have trouble with reflections on this tank, so here's a night shot. Most of the rocks are under the plants. 










Given some rocks, you can survive!


----------

